# Fleet



## 17165 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi.I am having my first colonoscopy this month. I'm not that nervous about it because I've had an upper endo, and I know the knockout drill. But I'm not looking forward to the prep. I was told to eat only a liquid diet the day before, and then to use the Fleet Lemon/Lime (or whatever) prep. She said to mix it with water, and then to drink a lot of water afterwards. She said not to drink it too fast, though, or I could throw up and have to start all over again. This is the only part I'm a bit nervous about. Anyone have experience with this prep? My mom had a colonoscopy a year ago, but she said she had to drink a gallon of something. She's not familiar with the Fleet.Thanks,lsl


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

lsl,Hi, i have used the fleet twice now, had two colonoscopies, the first time i mixed it with apple juice, oh that was so nasty! I couldnt drink it! The second time around i mixed it with ice water, drink it through a straw, that helps too, i drank real fast big swallows, then chased it with regular water to help get rid of the taste, its real salty. Once you get through drinking that the rest is so easy, dont worry you will be fine!


----------



## 17165 (Jul 14, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by harleighgirl:lsl,Hi, i have used the fleet twice now, had two colonoscopies, the first time i mixed it with apple juice, oh that was so nasty! I couldnt drink it! The second time around i mixed it with ice water, drink it through a straw, that helps too, i drank real fast big swallows, then chased it with regular water to help get rid of the taste, its real salty. Once you get through drinking that the rest is so easy, dont worry you will be fine!


Thanks harleg.I gotta say, though, after reading some of the other comments on Fleet on this board, I am even more nervous. I have had several neck and upper back injuries. If I were to throw up, it would be a _very, very_ bad thing, because it would probably give me migraine strength headaches, for which I wouldn't be able to take my pain meds, because there's Advil or something like that in there. (I think so anyway, maybe I should see if it's Tylenol.) I am going to call my doctor and ask why I can't take Visicol. Do you know anything about that? I will also pose that question in a new post.Thanks,lsl


----------

